# Fuente de amplificador



## valerocu (Sep 25, 2006)

Hola a todos los miembros de esta lista. Estoy realizando un diseño de un amplificador para utilizarlo en el los dia de campismo y ppretendo conectarlo al auto con una alimentación de 12V de DC ya tengo el proyecto de la fuente pero mi problema está en como calcular el transformador de ferrira. Alguien sabe como rea;lizar estos cálculos para los transformadores toroidales y de tipo E.


----------



## pepepuerto (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola Valeruco ,te envio una pagina sobre transformadores  de nucleo de hierro , quizas mas facil  de construir,los toroidales creo que no seran facil, suerte un saludo 
http://www.anser.com.ar/transformadores.htm


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 8, 2006)

valerocu dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos los miembros de esta lista. Estoy realizando un diseño de un amplificador para utilizarlo en el los dia de campismo y ppretendo conectarlo al auto con una alimentación de 12V de DC ya tengo el proyecto de la fuente pero mi problema está en como calcular el transformador de ferrira. Alguien sabe como rea;lizar estos cálculos para los transformadores toroidales y de tipo E.


que voltajes necesitas depronto puedo alludarte


----------

